

Tech ‘surge’ to tackle Obamacare websites - spikels
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/10/obamacare-website-fixes-hhs-98569.html

======
hga
A small amount of discussion of this article is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6581059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6581059)

